
The Mortgage Morass - georgecmu
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/15/opinion/15krugman.html?_r=1&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss
======
pmichaud
My question is, how can an individual figure out whether the mortgage they pay
is actually legitimate?

~~~
georgecmu
Good question. Asking the bank to provide documentation would be a good first
step, but I'm not sure if there's anything obligating them to furnish that
information to you.

------
jonhendry
That's why they make the big bucks, baby.

------
Tamerlin
Disaster sounds like a better word.

